
Boy, girl or intersex? Law and gender - isomorph
https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/features/boy-girl-or-intersex-law-and-gender
======
laurex
It's generally interesting to think about how old ways of identification may
be unnecessary. Why is gender so relevant, on the one hand, and then on the
other, what dangers lurk in more precise identifiers?

